# 8-15L cut it yourself gelatin



## Quasimodo (Dec 20, 2012)

I think I am buying this lens tomorrow. I have borrowed it several times and like it a lot. In TDP review he talks about gelatine filters you can cut yourself and place in the rear end. Does anyone have any experience with this, and what would you reccomend?

G.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 21, 2012)

What an overwhelming responce!  Either no one has this lens, or the question is irrelevant?


----------



## SteenerMe (Dec 21, 2012)

The world is ending, and your worried about gelatin!?! ;D


----------



## bchernicoff (Dec 21, 2012)

I would say that it's irrelevant. What kind of filters do you normally use? A circular polarizer? That's not going to work with this lens. The only thing I can see someone using on this lens would be some kind of neutral density filter. Practically anything else you can do in post.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 21, 2012)

SteenerMe said:


> The world is ending, and your worried about gelatin!?! ;D


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 21, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> I would say that it's irrelevant. What kind of filters do you normally use? A circular polarizer? That's not going to work with this lens. The only thing I can see someone using on this lens would be some kind of neutral density filter. Practically anything else you can do in post.



ND seems interesting on the 14 mm end. I have yet to find out where they sell them


----------



## bchernicoff (Dec 21, 2012)

These might be absolute crap(I don't know), but here's at least one place(assuming you are in the US): http://www.amazon.com/Norman-Neutral-Density-High-Temperature-Filters/dp/B000IU0HZK/ref=pd_bxgy_p_img_y


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 21, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> These might be absolute crap(I don't know), but here's at least one place(assuming you are in the US): http://www.amazon.com/Norman-Neutral-Density-High-Temperature-Filters/dp/B000IU0HZK/ref=pd_bxgy_p_img_y



Thank you


----------



## m8547 (Dec 21, 2012)

I would be wary of anything not designed for a lens. Those look like they are intended to be used with lighting (high temperature) so they probably aren't optical quality. I don't know how it works at the rear of a lens, but I know if you put a cheap piece of plastic (even if it looks perfectly clear) over the front of a lens, it will completely ruin the image quality because the plastic has distortion and waviness that you can't see but that gets magnified by the lens.


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 21, 2012)

m8547 said:


> I would be wary of anything not designed for a lens. Those look like they are intended to be used with lighting (high temperature) so they probably aren't optical quality. I don't know how it works at the rear of a lens, but I know if you put a cheap piece of plastic (even if it looks perfectly clear) over the front of a lens, it will completely ruin the image quality because the plastic has distortion and waviness that you can't see but that gets magnified by the lens.



Good point, I'll check with my regular store when I return from the holidays


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Dec 21, 2012)

Supertelephotos take similar filters.

b&


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 21, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Supertelephotos take similar filters.
> 
> b&



Good point, but I thought they had glass. I am borrowing the 200 F2.0L and it has a special filterholder that you can replace. I just assimed that that was glass or resin.


----------



## Harv (Dec 21, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Supertelephotos take similar filters.
> ...



Super telephotos have a drop in rear filter holder that uses conventional filters. The only exception is the POL which has it's own holder and a wheel to rotate it.


----------



## Schruminator (Dec 21, 2012)

For my 14L I just picked up an ND gelatin filter from B&H. It set me back a pretty penny, but the first few shots I have done with it seem to have turned out great. The thin plastic sheet (gelatin, whatever) is large enough to cut half a dozen filters out of it. This way if you screw one up down the road, you can always make another.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=nd+gelatin&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 22, 2012)

Schruminator said:


> For my 14L I just picked up an ND gelatin filter from B&H. It set me back a pretty penny, but the first few shots I have done with it seem to have turned out great. The thin plastic sheet (gelatin, whatever) is large enough to cut half a dozen filters out of it. This way if you screw one up down the road, you can always make another.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=nd+gelatin&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=



I will read it and see how many stops the different ones offer. Thanks


----------

